# Another E&E Window Dilemma



## InspMO (Nov 3, 2009)

The pictures are of a grade level E&E window from a view out basement. I have not been able to find a clearance from the opening requirement. I would say the same clearance for a window well, can't push it. Am I missing something? 2006 IRC

View attachment 1270


View attachment 1271


View attachment 1272


View attachment 1270


View attachment 1271


View attachment 1272


/monthly_2010_04/572953d9b9e83_EampEWindowClearance1a1600x1200.jpg.7d6a4a433b46e4ab4cc592e0dba20cb3.jpg

/monthly_2010_04/572953d9bd174_EampEWindowClearance21600x1200.jpg.1856dd02fe6c5954e4008ed04e291ed8.jpg

/monthly_2010_04/572953d9bf439_EampEWindowClearance3a1600x1200.jpg.9c73e8b61a3b786dc5ba299d51e13f31.jpg


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

No, there are no requirement for an egress window on the outside. There are several inside requirements.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma



			
				InspMO said:
			
		

> The pictures are of a grade level E&E window from a view out basement. I have not been able to find a clearance from the opening requirement. I would say the same clearance for a window well, can't push it. Am I missing something? 2006 IRC


Looks a person could get out the window without much trouble...the compressor doesn't even look 44" high for that matter.


----------



##  (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

I should probably wait to reply until I look at the code book but as I recall an egress window is supposed to open to a yard, court or public way, open and unobstructed to the sky.  There is no definitive dimension as to how far away the A/C unit should be from the window to qualify as unobstructed.  3' would work for me.  3' works for landings, stairs and hallways which can all be part of the means of egress so what say you.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

That's just bad placement of a AC unit! I would try to reason with the builder and see if you can get it moved. Not sure how you can apply the window well requirement R310 it's not a window well application, it's an obstruction for sure. I would check siding to grade distance and disconnect distance to AC unit for compliance, if the builder has to get the electrican or have to change grade he might see it your way for eggress?


----------



## 88twin (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

line set already in place, can be a pain to move.

why not suggest flop the slider to the other side ?

used to do it all the time

tom


----------



## alora (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

The other thing to consider is that only ONE such opening is required from a basement.  You didn't give the entire scope of the basement - if there were other openings, etc.


----------



## InspMO (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

No other openings. Sometimes I wonder why folks do this kind of stuff.


----------



## peach (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

still need to be able to get out and get the fire fighters in safely..  and as we all know, firefighters are primarily interested with preventing damage to the structure while they are trying to save lives...  :lol: they'd never use an axe or anything...


----------



## Rider Rick (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

I like 88 Twin's idea to flop the slider.

I would like to see 36" in the clear in front of the vent on the outside.

Rick


----------



## Hurricane (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

My understanding of IRC R310.1 is that the required opening is intended primarily to accomodate a firefighter in a rescue operation. The secondary intention is for the opening to be used as an escape route for an occupant.

Locating the condensing unit ouside the required opening would impede a rescue I believe.

This is not intended to complicate the issue any more but IRC M1308.3 also requires that the outside unit be supported on a foundation at least 3-inches above finished grade.


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Another E&E Window Dilemma

I like the flip the slider choice...


----------

